# Royal Wedding - schedule changes



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

If you are planning to record the Royal Wedding on 4/29, you might want to check your To Do list to make sure any recordings you already scheduled are still there.

BBC America recently switched from a series of 2-hour blocks to a couple of 6 3/4-hour blocks; also, CNN might have modified its schedule somewhat.

(As of Sunday, Fox News Channel still has no block dedicated to the wedding, even though they have sent out press released indicating that they will cover it. This isn't the first time something like this has happened; they covered the commissioning ceremony of USS George H.W. Bush without including it in its schedule, if I remember correctly.)


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I did a manual because most of the stations had big blocks and I figured if I did an hour before the wedding, an hour of the time of the wedding and an hour afterwards, I could catch it all. (I am mostly interested in the ceremony and the music they will have in the church.)


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I set the TiVo to record all of the "Today" show programs listed in the guide. I'll double check these to make sure they haven't adjusted the timing of them. I figured its better to record MORE and simply fast forward crap I am not interested. Maybe there will be some interesting "pre-ceremony" stuff. Like a segment on what kind of food gets served at the reception.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> Maybe there will be some interesting "pre-ceremony" stuff. Like a segment on what kind of food gets served at the reception.


I think the only "pre-ceremony" stuff (besides the arrivals) that people might be interested in will be what William and Catherine's new titles will be. (At one time, William said he didn't want a dukedom, but somebody might have explained to him that, without a title, officially Catherine would be "Princess William." (Only daughters of a monarch (e.g. Anne) and daughters of sons of a monarch (e.g. Andrew's daughters Beatrice and Eugenie) may be called "Princess [her own first name].") They can't call her "Catherine, Princess of Wales" as "Princess of Wales" is the wife of "the" Prince of Wales.)

Then again, I have a feeling that, regardless of her "official" title, everybody is going to call her "Princess Kate" anyway...


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

That Don Guy said:


> Fox News Channel still has no block dedicated to the wedding, even though they have sent out press released indicating that they will cover it.


I don't like Fox News Channel (even though on many issues I fall much closer to their side, even though I laugh a lot at Jon Stewart's skewering of them)... But I hope that they will be mocking the very idea of so many people in the U.S. fawning over a freaking monarchy.


----------



## MountainMan41 (Feb 28, 2005)

mattack said:


> I don't like Fox News Channel (even though on many issues I fall much closer to their side, even though I laugh a lot at Jon Stewart's skewering of them)... But I hope that they will be mocking the very idea of so many people in the U.S. fawning over a freaking monarchy.


Amen!


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

mattack said:


> I don't like Fox News Channel (even though on many issues I fall much closer to their side, even though I laugh a lot at Jon Stewart's skewering of them)... But I hope that they will be mocking the very idea of so many people in the U.S. fawning over a freaking monarchy.


Not likely since their coverage of the wedding begins at 4am.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I am watching BBCA. I can make fun of this on my own time. I want my so-called news straight. I suspect Fox, MSNBC etc. will do it straight. I don't trust the Today Show for anything news worthy.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

sieglinde said:


> I am watching BBCA. I can make fun of this on my own time. I want my so-called news straight. I suspect Fox, MSNBC etc. will do it straight. I don't trust the Today Show for anything news worthy.


I'm looking at the whole thing as an "entertainment" package.. So, I'm going with NBC/Today show coverage. BBCA is no good for me since I don't get it in HD. And I'm not gonna watch any of this in SD.

When it comes to actual ceremony, I am guessing all the US networks will have the same video/audio feeed. The only thing that will differ is the talking heads and their commentary. I am familair with the Today show/NBC crew, so they will be fine.


----------



## Splitsec (Jan 24, 2004)

sieglinde said:


> I am watching BBCA. I can make fun of this on my own time. I want my so-called news straight. I suspect Fox, MSNBC etc. will do it straight. I don't trust the Today Show for anything news worthy.


Sorry, I just had to comment that the Royal Wedding is pure entertainment, not newsworthy in the slightest. News = How the economy is doing, what is happening in the middle east, housing market. Entertainment = Who's marrying who, and who is winning what game, etc...

And if you are looking for someone doing anything "straight" I would stay aware from the Fox "fear sells" factory.

While the Royal Wedding is not my thing, I totally respect your desire to watch two people get married, but it doesn't make it news.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

BTW, since this starts at 1AM on the west coast, are new episodes of Late Late Show & Jimmy Fallon (and heck, Jimmy Kimmel, since that technically goes to like 1:07AM) being preempted that night? Or is the west coast screwed?

I tried checking my Tivo guide last night, but I was mistakenly thinking it was *Saturday* morning, and I suspect(ed) the guide data wasn't updated yet anyhow.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I doubt if Congress, the President or the SEC will be making very many annoucements during the time the wedding is happening.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

mattack said:


> BTW, since this starts at 1AM on the west coast, are new episodes of Late Late Show & Jimmy Fallon (and heck, Jimmy Kimmel, since that technically goes to like 1:07AM) being preempted that night? Or is the west coast screwed?


Yes, the listings seem to show Craig, Jimmy, and the other Jimmy all being cut off at 1:00. I'm a little tempted to record one or two to see how the networks handle it. My semi-educated guess is that they'll just go to a commercial break and never come back.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

sieglinde said:


> I doubt if Congress, the President or the SEC will be making very many annoucements during the time the wedding is happening.


They'll all be asleep. 

Besides, President Obama already got his "big announcement" out of the way today.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

trainman said:


> Yes, the listings seem to show Craig, Jimmy, and the other Jimmy all being cut off at 1:00. I'm a little tempted to record one or two to see how the networks handle it. My semi-educated guess is that they'll just go to a commercial break and never come back.


Yeah, I let my Tivo clip the later shows, so IIRC I have a 21 minute recording for one and a 22 minute recording for the other (Ferguson & Fallon)... I presume they will air in their entirety on the East Coast?

(Though I saw Fallon mention, I think on last night's episode, something like "they were airing several hours later".)

I sure hope they re-run the entire episode at least of Fallon, in the middle-of-the-night rerun slot.

(I don't *watch* all of these shows -- I record them & FF through a HUUUGE percentage of them, and keep some of the musical performances.)


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

....and Craig Ferguson actually aired the entire show even though the schedule SAID it was ending at 1AM.

The other two shows cut off *during* the show.. not at a commercial break.


----------



## Ken Silver (Sep 30, 2011)

Don, On that time I am sit on my lappiand watching some family wedding news of our city.hahahaha


----------

